

Why The Smartest Developers Will Rush To webOS Tablets - mikecane
http://mikecanex.wordpress.com/2011/02/07/why-the-smartest-developers-will-rush-to-webos-tablets/

======
brk
By this logic, Windows developers would have stopped developing for Windows in
~2004 and moved to doing only OS X apps (or even linux apps in 1996).

